# Free 3d shoot feb 28, 2015!!!!



## Phillips08 (Jan 11, 2015)

Any Questions- Please feel free to call or text. 

Hunter- 678-227-0221
Josh- 678-672-8109

We look forward to seeing y'all there

Don't forget to like us on Facebook for updates and more information! https://www.facebook.com/WBCarchery


----------



## Phillips08 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Like us on Facebook*

https://www.facebook.com/WBCarchery


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 12, 2015)

Looking forward to being there and helping out!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 12, 2015)

Dang, you don't see many shoots for free. Can't make the shotgun start though.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 13, 2015)

This one is going to be good guys/gals. The course is going to be fun to shoot. Can't wait for it.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 13, 2015)

Booner Killa said:


> This one is going to be good guys/gals. The course is going to be fun to shoot. Can't wait for it.



He lives!!!!! I thought you moved......
This shoot should be fun!


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jan 13, 2015)

Planning on being there!


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 14, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> He lives!!!!! I thought you moved......
> This shoot should be fun!



I hear ya David. I'm still around quite often. Don't post as much these days but I'm here!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 14, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## Smithstill77 (Jan 24, 2015)

just got the course map out.... . mark the date. February. 28th. . its going to be awesome


----------



## Phillips08 (Feb 2, 2015)

26 DAYS ..


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 19, 2015)

Almost here!


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 22, 2015)

This is gonna be good, awesome folks putting this shoot on, can't wait.


----------



## Smithstill77 (Feb 24, 2015)

just a reminder this is a fun shoot!  targets are center 12s
classes are open, hunter, traditional/women, youth. Bring your 3d bow or your hunting bow.   there will be a novelty shoot steel buck, and long shot.  lunch will be provided.   hope you all can make it!  everyone is welcome


----------



## stands4christ (Feb 24, 2015)

Looking forward to the shoot and seeing a Great bunch of guys. See you Saturday.


----------



## bowhunter 828 (Feb 24, 2015)

Great range on a Great piece of property. Can't wait to get out and enjoy Gods great outdoors doing what I love. Shooting my Bow and visiting with friends. See you there.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon (Feb 24, 2015)

What will the yardage max be for each class? Known or unknown yardage?


----------



## fulltime (Feb 24, 2015)

Sound like a good time! I hope yall have a good turn out.
I got to take the Mrs. out for her 27th year of putting up with me.


----------



## Smithstill77 (Feb 25, 2015)

it will be unknown.


----------



## Smithstill77 (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks fulltime.  have a nice date with your bride.  thank you and your wife for the example of 27 years!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 25, 2015)

With 50 for a high, it sure is gonna be cold that early in the morning. What happens if your late ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 25, 2015)

Bowanna, you've sat in plenty of tree stands much colder than it will be Saturday.  Come shoot with us.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 25, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Bowanna, you've sat in plenty of tree stands much colder than it will be Saturday.  Come shoot with us.



Only in the afternoons.  Not one single morning hunt this year. 
I'm gonna try but getting up at 6:00 in the morning is gonna be tough. I won't do that for a big ole buck.


----------



## Phillips08 (Feb 27, 2015)

Tomorrow is the shoot! Gonna be a good one! See y'all there!


----------



## bowhunter 828 (Feb 27, 2015)

See ya tomorrow


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 27, 2015)

Convoy pulling out at 0600!


----------



## J-Rod (Feb 27, 2015)

Looking forward to this! See yall in the morning.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 27, 2015)

See yall bout 8.....Oh well..change of plans. CV axle has gone out in my truck. Have to get it fixed and today is the day. Hate to miss it but you guys should have a great turnout, the weather is going to be great! Have a good shoot!


----------



## J-Rod (Feb 28, 2015)

This shoot was a blast. Had 25 targets that were well set up in real life hunting situations. They fed us and showed great hospitality through out the whole shoot. They even had a four wheeler with drinks and snacks driving around for us to enjoy. Had some giveaways and some long distance shooting I had to miss out on but next time I will have my schedule cleared. Thanks for all that helped put this together. I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## bowhunter 828 (Feb 28, 2015)

Good shoot and had a great time. Thanks for engaging in the community and allowing us to enjoy a day of Bow shooting with friends.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 28, 2015)

2nd that, I had a blast, thanks for the great shoot, awesome realistic range, don't get much better than this one.


----------



## gretchp (Mar 1, 2015)

What a great course ,well placed targets, lots of thought went into it, really nice folks!! We had a  blast. Do it again and we will be there.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 1, 2015)

Dangit, I figured it'd be a goodun.


----------



## Phillips08 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks from me and all my brothers & sisters at Woodlake for coming out!!! We had a blast! Looking forward to next year!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep, a good time was had by all.  I really enjoyed watching young Logan (the giant slayer) win the steel buck shootout.  The property is perfect for a sprawling course.  Y'all could host the R100 one day!  I enjoyed meeting everyone and shooting the range.  My score was exactly what it should have been since I haven't shot since September.  Looking forward to next time.


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 1, 2015)

I hate we had to miss it as its in my backyard but it was the last day of chassing them rabbits.
Hope this is the first of many to come!


----------



## Smithstill77 (Mar 1, 2015)

*woodlake baptist church 3d scores*

Open class
Sean Peacock    257
Zachary Moss    253
Gretchen Pruett  237

Hunter Class
Wes Garrett  244
Donnie Davenport  234
Garrett Addison  228
Ronnie Whitehead  227
Benny Fennell  223
Hunter Pruett  222
Ken Skinner  219
Josh Wilson  205
Alan Wilson  205
Hal Needham  196
Erin Davenport  187
Curtis Tucker  181
Sam Beck  174
Louie Maloy  149
JP Sexton  148
Matthew James  142
Jacob James  132

Traditional
Doyle Venerly  168
Bobby Miller  166

Women
Caitlin Moss  204
McKayla Snow  193

Youth
Noah Whitehead  230
Christian Colburn  222
Haddon Maloy  195
Sammy Pucket   184
Wyatt Almand  162
Jonah Keeling  132

Thanks for coming out for Woodlake's first shoot!  We hope you enjoyed the course and had fun!  A HUGE "thank you" to Mountain Grace Baptist for all your support! Hope to see you all again next year!
Our aim is His Glory, 
Woodlake Baptist Church Outdoor Ministry


----------

